# Nubs and his Treadmill



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I swear teaching him to walk on the treadmill was the best thing I ever did. It has been raining non-stop for 3 days now and we still have at LEAST 1 more full day of it. While I'm still walking him, its not for as long as normal so the treadmill is picking up the slack.

My setup... Its nothing special at all...


Determined


Awwwww look at the wrinkles!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

A happy little guy


And this is how I relax when he's on the treadmill:


Man running the dog on the treadmill is SO hard


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, that just looks like soooo much work =P

He does look very determined! And handsome too


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He has such a charming face. So that works pretty well for him?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

So cool. He looks like he enjoys it.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pictures! It looks like its working for him.

How did you go about training him to use it? We have a treadmill that I never use because I simply think that its boring and I can't seem to tolerate the boredom for more than 5 minutes at a time o), but it would be awesome if I could put it to use with Eddie and Uallis.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

I love Nubs Pictures!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww, cute pics! I would love to have a treadmill for Zoe to use, but alas, I'm forced to either send her to day care or put on a full rain suit and head outside on those cruddy days.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


>


I love me some Nubs D.M.
I need one of those treadmills too
You can tell how friendly he is just by looking at him,his looking in great shape too!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Determined


Add this one to my favorites of Nubs. 

His face looks like it can go from serious to goofy in a matter of a couple clicks. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I love that "determined" look.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Good idea, Nubs would have been driving everyone up a tree by now without it huh? I can't even begin to imagine my 3 cooped up with no outlet LOL


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

haha! That's great, i love that look on his face he seems so set on what he's doing. What a great looking dog, such a beauty.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

the nubster is so cute. he is a very happy dog obviously. great job!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> How did you go about training him to use it? We have a treadmill that I never use because I simply think that its boring and I can't seem to tolerate the boredom for more than 5 minutes at a time o), but it would be awesome if I could put it to use with Eddie and Uallis.


It took me a while to get him to actually even step on the treadmill. I think I did it too soon after he came to live with us, but I knew it would build up his confidence fast if I could get him on it.

Over the time of 2 1/2 weeks:

1st 2 weeks, every other day for only 5 mins I was just working on getting him to step on it. He was very VERY scared of even putting a paw on it. You could tell in the past he was yelled at about getting on things. I used treats to lure him on the treadmill, which didn't work to well. So finally i ended up picking him up and placing him on it and feeding him cheese while doing "sits", "down", and "stay".

As soon as he was jumping on and off on his own I would turn on the treadmill use to get him use to the sound while feeding him treats. I would correct him every time he would try to bite at it and praise him every time he was calm around it. This took 2 days for him to relax around it.

Thi is where its REALLY nice to have an extra body to help you. You stand in front of him (with treats) while the other person holds him in place. You turn on the treadmill holding the treat just out of reach and encourage them to get it. After that its history!


Thanks guys. He's a nut. He is just so fun loving and playful. He LOVES the treadmill and will even ask to walk on it. I knew you guys would LOVE the determined face.

Here are a few more from that night:


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome! I wonder what Simba would think in his little doggyness! I think he would like it, but we don't own a treadmill, but I wish we did. I love them for myself, and maybe for Simba!

Nubs looks so manly hot on it! xD


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

nubs is sooo cute!

We have plans in the works to build a carpet mill for our girl... I can't wait!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I am totally, Absolutely, Head over heels in love with NUBS!


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha Ha thats awsome! I wish my dog did that!

But... we dont even have a treadmill....hmmm lol


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Bizzle3 said:


> But... we dont even have a treadmill....hmmm lol


We didn't buy the treadmill for us *wink wink*


----------



## nittanylion (Mar 18, 2008)

how long and at what speed and incline do you use?


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 28, 2008)

totally awesome pictures


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

He always has that happy go lucky face no matter what the pictures.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Tir has one, too...unfortunately, it's not one you plug in and turn on....you have to "power it



















needless to say, it realy doesn't get used...


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so jealous! I want a treadmill too!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I want pictures of Nubs on his treadmill!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

nittanylion said:


> how long and at what speed and incline do you use?


I try to do it no longer then 10 or 15 mins so Nubs doesn't get bored on it. At first I started out at 2 mins then 4mins and so on and so on.

The speed depends on how fiesty Nubs is. Normally it ranges between 2.3 and 2.8mph a nice walking speed.

As for the incline, I couldn't tell you. It sits on the floor so there is a small incline but not much.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

ADORABLE pics!! I'm really impressed. Nubs is such a cute dog. 

I think I should look into a treadmill for Willow. We walk often, but it's so icy out that she could definitely use some more exercise besides the short walks. Thanks for the play-by-play on your training methods!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish I had a treadmill, but have no room for it. It's getting really cold and the dogs and I don't really like being that cold on our walks.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

pugmom said:


> nubs is sooo cute!
> 
> We have plans in the works to build a carpet mill for our girl... I can't wait!


What is a carpet mill?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

musicmom116 said:


> What is a carpet mill?


It's a dog powered treadmill with carpet on the belt to help with the friction. It allows to dog to run, jog, or walk at any pace that it wants while the treadmill only allows one speed unless the owner changes it for the dog. I also think that Carpet mills are harder to get a dog to use since they have to learn to move it themselves while a treadmill will move under their feet rather they want it to or not.

I would LOVE one, but I haven't been able to find any plans online to build one.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like he is having a lot of fun! I think that I need one of those, too!


----------

